# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Registration for KOI Talks & Grow Out Event

## Ajik Raffles

*KOI Talks Information & Registration*

*Hari	:* 
Sabtu, 9 Juni 2007

*Tempat	:* 
Koi-Collection (Indonesia)
Jalan Raya Parpostel 96, Jati Asih
Bekasi 17423
Jawa Barat
Tel.: (021)-82433766

*Acara	:* 
09.30  10.00 : Registrasi
10.00  10.30 : Sesi 1: _Judging Showa Shansoku in An International Show: A Shinkokai Perspective_, Mr. Lukeshori (Shinkokai Member)
10.30  11.00 : Tanya Jawab
11.00 -  11.30 : Sesi 2: _Selecting Showa Shansoku Tategoi: An Oomo Farms Perspective_, Mr. Fujio Oomo (Oomo Koi Farm)
11.30  12.00 : Tanya Jawab
12.00  13.00 : Makan Siang

*Donasi*
-. IDR 250.000 *) untuk non anggota KOIs; dan 
-. IDR 200.000 *) untuk anggota KOIs 
   *) termasuk makan siang

*Tata Cara Pendaftaran:*

1. Bagi seluruh hobbyist yang akan mengikuti Koi Talks terlebih dahulu harus mendaftarkan diri melalui forum ini dengan mencantumkan nama, alamat, mail address, No. Telp/fax, dan nomor ID KOIs (bagi anggota KOIs)  

Contoh:
Nama		: Karomul Wachid
Alamat		: Jl. Wijaya I/64, Kebayoran Baru
		  Jakarta Selatan
Telp/fax	                : 021  7279 6245/ 021  7393629 
ID KOIs No.	: 190506001	

2. Donasi ditansfer ke rekening Bendahara KOIs di:
    BCA cabang Plaza Sentral
    A/C No. 441  1012837
    i.n.o Yudi Hanipurwoko 

3. Mohon kirim atau fax slip pembayaran/transfer ke secretariat KOIs di:
    Jl. Wijaya I/64, Kebayoran Baru
    Jakarta Selatan
    Telp. 021  7279 6245, Fax No. 021  739 3629 

4. Konfirmasi keiikutsertaan dalam Koi Talks akan dikirimkan melalui fax/ mail ke alamat yang tercantum di atas dan diumumkan melalui forum ini

5. Partisipan yang sudah terdaftar harus membawa surat konfirmasi dan slip pembayaran/ transfer asli pada saat registrasi kegiatan (9 Juni 2007), untuk ditukarkan dengan bukti pembayaran asli    

6. Pendaftaran bisa ditutup sewaktu  waktu apabila jumlah peserta sudah melebihi kapasitas yang tersedia

7. Informasi lainnya/tambahan mengenai kegiatan KOI Talks akan disampaikan menyusul melalui forum ini

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya daftar Mas Ajik

Nama: Robby Iwan
Alamat : Bintaro jaya
email address : [email protected]

Donasi Rp.250 000, saya akan transfer dan bukti transfer akan saya bawa pd saat event, bgm boleh kah? atau boleh bayar ditempat event, pada hari H nya?

Tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya daftar Mas Ajik
> Donasi Rp.250 000, saya akan transfer dan bukti transfer akan saya bawa pd saat event, bgm boleh kah? atau boleh bayar ditempat event, pada hari H nya?
> 
> Tks


Kalo bisa lebih cepat, kenapa mesti lebih lama p Robby? Lumayan buat ngatur lunchnya. hehehe

Tapi kalo mo ikutan GO, Koi Talks-nya free, pak. It is a package. Setelah koi-nya datang, baru akan diumumkan pendaftaran GO-nya

BRgds,

----------


## agung_pribadi

saya juga daftar pa ajik

Nama      : Agung Pribadi
alamat    : Lebak bulus, jakarta
kois Id No : menyusul ( ada tp saat ini kartu idnya keselip )  :: 

 Tq

----------


## elcaro5

Pak Moderator,

saya sudah bayar lewat internet banking.

Nama : Tan Gwan An
Lokasi : Kelapa Gading
Email : [email protected]

Bukti pembayaran akan saya fax.

Terima kasih. 

Koi Beginner
elcaro5

----------


## rvidella

Numpang tanya ... kapasitas untuk seminarnya ini berapa orang? kalo saya anggota KOI-s tapi mau ajak non-member bayarnya bisa langsung aja yah? dan kalo ybs berhalangan kita bisa ajak yang lain untuk menggantikannya kan yah ... Tq


Dodo
http://dodokoi.com/index.php

----------


## showa

> saya juga daftar pa ajik
> 
> Nama      : Agung Pribadi
> alamat    : Lebak bulus, jakarta
> kois Id No : menyusul ( ada tp saat ini kartu idnya keselip ) 
> 
>  Tq


he..he...
ini om saya ketemukan no id yg terselip itu .....

ID KOI'S milik Om Agung Pribadi 190506024

ati ** dalam penggunaannya om karena id ini bisa utk mencari ikan bagus loh.


salam koi

rudy

----------


## showa

> Saya daftar Mas Ajik
> 
> Nama: Robby Iwan
> Alamat : Bintaro jaya
> email address : [email protected]
> 
> Donasi Rp.250 000, saya akan transfer dan bukti transfer akan saya bawa pd saat event, bgm boleh kah? atau boleh bayar ditempat event, pada hari H nya?
> 
> Tks


note:

ini nomer ID KOI'S nya  : 190506003
milik om Roby

salam koi

rudy

----------


## showa

> Numpang tanya ... kapasitas untuk seminarnya ini berapa orang? kalo saya anggota KOI-s tapi mau ajak non-member bayarnya bisa langsung aja yah? dan kalo ybs berhalangan kita bisa ajak yang lain untuk menggantikannya kan yah ... Tq
> 
> 
> Dodo
> http://dodokoi.com/index.php


note:

ini nomer ID KOI'S anda om 190506031

salam koi

rudy

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Moderator,
> 
> saya sudah bayar lewat internet banking.
> 
> Nama : Tan Gwan An
> Lokasi : Kelapa Gading
> Email : [email protected]
> 
> Bukti pembayaran akan saya fax.
> ...


Ok, terimakasih p Tan Gwan An
Saya akan koordinasi dulu dengan p Yudi. Kalau ok, saya akan mail konfirmasinya ke alamat mail bpk

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Numpang tanya ... kapasitas untuk seminarnya ini berapa orang? kalo saya anggota KOI-s tapi mau ajak non-member bayarnya bisa langsung aja yah? dan kalo ybs berhalangan kita bisa ajak yang lain untuk menggantikannya kan yah ... Tq
> 
> 
> Dodo
> http://dodokoi.com/index.php


Boleh aja, p Dodo, klo mau ajak temen - temen yang lainnya. Kalaupun sudah bayar dan ternyata gak bisa hadir, kita upayakan refund yg penting di-confirm aja 2 hr sebelumnya. Event ini kita buat untuk having fun koq, jadi idealnya gak ada yang dirugikanlah.. Tks

BRgds,

----------


## TanSL

Calling Pak Karom, apa nomor saya??   ::   How do I qualify?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Konfirmasi Peserta KOI Talks (per tanggal 23 Mei 2007)

1. Bp. Tan Gwan An (elcaro5)
2. Bp. Agung Pribadi (agung_pribadi)

BRgds,

----------


## icpermana

Mas Ajik,

Saya daftar:

Nama: Ivan C Permana
Alamat: Bambu Apus
Email: [email protected]

Untuk transfer sudah saya lakukan. Ada beberapa pertanyaan:

1. Kalau Bukti transfernya mau di email, alamatnya kemana yah ? Saya pakai Internet, susah juga untuk bawa bukti transfer asli, print an boleh ?
2. Kalau bisa ditampilkan peta lokasi nya, saya dengar dekat sama pintu tol Jati Asih yah ? Dulu saya pernah lihat di grup Yahoo, tapi saya cari2 lagi tidak ketemu.
3. Waktu pemilihan Koi untuk GO nya dilakukan saat nanti saat Koi Talks, atau bisa sekarang2 ?

Terima Kasih

-ivan-

----------


## karom

Om Ajik,

saya juga daftar aah ..

Nama : Karomul Wachid
Alamat : Depok
Email : [email protected]

----------


## karom

> Saya daftar Mas Ajik
> 
> Nama: Robby Iwan
> Alamat : Bintaro jaya
> email address : [email protected]
> 
> Donasi Rp.250 000, saya akan transfer dan bukti transfer akan saya bawa pd saat event, bgm boleh kah? atau boleh bayar ditempat event, pada hari H nya?
> 
> Tks


om Robby bayarnya 200rb aja kaleee

----------


## showa

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Saya daftar:
> 
> Nama: Ivan C Permana
> Alamat: Bambu Apus
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Untuk transfer sudah saya lakukan. Ada beberapa pertanyaan:
> ...


note:

om Ivan ini No. ID KOI'S anda 190506035

selamat berburu ya om mudah **an dapat ikan bagus loh


salam koi

rudy

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Saya daftar:
> 
> Nama: Ivan C Permana
> Alamat: Bambu Apus
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Untuk transfer sudah saya lakukan. Ada beberapa pertanyaan:
> ...


Mas Ivan,

1. Bukti transfernya di print aja mas, sekalian nanti diprint surat konfirmasi dari kita yang akan dikirim via mail. Dua-duanya nanti pada waktu acara dibawa, buat ngambil bukti pembayaran dari KOI's
2. Mudah2an dalam wkt dekat Kang Sven bisa kasih peta lokasinya, mas
3. Pemilihan participating koi dilakukan setelah KOI Talks. Tata caranya nanti dijelaskan via forum. Tapi sebelum pemilihan participating koi, calon partisipan harus mendaftar terlebih dahulu. Mengenai pendaftaran ini akan dilakukan segera setelah sudah dapat kabar mengenai group koi dari Kang Marusyo dan Mang Oomo.

Btw, mas Ivan. Nanti klo ikut GO, KOI Talksnya gratis ya... Jadi transfer dana untuk GO dikurangi aja dengan jumlah yang dah ditanfer. Tapi klo mo kasih lebih kita gak nolak.   :: . Demikian, mas. Tks

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Numpang tanya ... kapasitas untuk seminarnya ini berapa orang? kalo saya anggota KOI-s tapi mau ajak non-member bayarnya bisa langsung aja yah? dan kalo ybs berhalangan kita bisa ajak yang lain untuk menggantikannya kan yah ... Tq
> 
> 
> Dodo
> http://dodokoi.com/index.php


Pak Dodo,

Kapasitas untuk KOI Talks sekitar 50 kursi dan 40 kursi sudah dialokasikan buat peserta GO event. Jadi hanya ada 10 kursi untuk non GO event. Kalau ada peminat lebih dari 10 orang, sisanya akan masuk cadangan dan baru bisa ikut kalau peserta GO event < 40 orang, atau ada partisipan GO event yang tidak hadir.

Pembatasan tempat dilakukan semata - mata karena keterbatasan tempat di lokasi, masalah logistik, dan kenyamanan peserta KOI Talks. Semakin banyak peserta dikhawatirkan akan mengganggu interaksi peserta dengan pembicara...

Btw, pak Dodo. Boleh gak dilengkapi data - datanya dan temen yang mau ikutan, paling tidak nama, alamat mail, dan HP? Buat administasi dan memudahkan koordinasi aja. Tks

BRgds,

----------


## GenKoi

Mas Ajik, 

Saya daftar: 

Nama: Harry Nugroho
Alamat: Serpong
Email: [email protected]

Transfer 1-2 hari ini , thanks

Semoga masih ada tempat nih.

----------


## icpermana

Terima Kasih Mas Ajik dan Pak Rudy atas infonya. 

Nanti bukti transfernya saya bawa waktu acara. Mudah2an petanya bisa dikeluarkan segera (di Koi Collection web site juga dicari2 ngga ada peta), soalnya saya suka nyasar. Dari 40 kursi GO, saya reserve 1 yah.

Terima Kasih

-ivan-

----------


## rvidella

Btw, pak Dodo. Boleh gak dilengkapi data - datanya dan temen yang mau ikutan, paling tidak nama, alamat mail, dan HP? Buat administasi dan memudahkan koordinasi aja. Tks

Nama: Dodo & Elvy
email: [email protected] 
hp: 0816-636-149

Bukti setoran sudah diberikan pak ajik ... saksinya om rudi showa, pak luki dan pak datta ... hehehe diantarkan oleh special delivery pak ... thank you, pak datta hehehe

Dodo
http://www.dodokoi.com

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Konfirmasi Peserta KOI Talks, up date as per 24 Mei 2007

1. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5
2. Bp. Agung Pribadi/agung_pribadi
3. Bp. Robby Iwan/Robby Iwan
4. Bp. Ivan C. Permana/icpermana
5. Bp. Karomul Wachid/kwachid
6. Bp. Dodo/rvidella
7. Ibu Elvy
8. Bp. Harry Nugroho/GenKoi 

BRgds,

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik ... kalo udah penuh buat GO talk dan yang ikutan GO yang gak kedapetan ikan karena kalah undian terus mereka ngapain pak? gak bisa ikutan seminar juga yah?

dodo

www.dodokoi.com

----------


## rvidella

pak karom kok masih ikutan di semniar ini pak kan bapak udah ngeborong 20 kursi pak kan bakalan ngebeli 20 dari 40 ekor yang ada pak? pak ajik, kalo yang ikutan seminar nggak bisa partisipasi di lucky draw yah, sopo tahu pulang seminar milih showa dikasih showa ... sok atuh lah pak 10 kursi cadangan ini di ikutkan lomba lucky draw sama yang 40 kursi. Cuman ancer2 sih pak karom yang menang abis 20 kursi udah dipegang ... bisa dibilang udah majority vote pak ... 20/50 hehehe canda yah pak ...

dodo
www.dodokoi.com

----------


## agung_pribadi

he..he...
ini om saya ketemukan no id yg terselip itu .....

ID KOI'S milik Om Agung Pribadi 190506024

ati ** dalam penggunaannya om karena id ini bisa utk mencari ikan bagus loh.


salam koi

rudy[/quote]

thx ya om rudy ...... om yg satu ini emang ruarr biasa ....

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Konfirmasi Peserta KOI Talks, up date as per 24 Mei 2007
> 
> 1. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5
> 2. Bp. Agung Pribadi/agung_pribadi
> 3. Bp. Robby Iwan/Robby Iwan
> 4. Bp. Ivan C. Permana/icpermana
> 5. Bp. Karomul Wachid/kwachid
> 6. Bp. Dodo/rvidella
> 7. Ibu Elvy
> ...


Pa Ajik,

Saya ikut GO showanya pa, jadi bisa dikeluarkan dari daftar diatas, begitukah?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pa Ajik,
> 
> Saya ikut GO showanya pa, jadi bisa dikeluarkan dari daftar diatas, begitukah?


Biarpun p Robby terdaftar sebagai partisipan GO Event, bapak tetap peserta KOI Talks. It's a package, GO Event Participant is free for KOI Talks. Pendaftaran GO Event sudah mulai dibuka, pak. Silahkan mendaftar sebagaimana ketentuan yang sudah dijelaskan dalam forum lain. Jadi ambil 3 ekor, pak?  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya Daftar GO event

Nama : Robby iwan
Qty : 1 (satu) ekor 

sy akan pilih no.155 boleh kan? mdh2 an tdk ada yg pilih sama dg saya..he3x

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah salah kamar nih, registrasi mestinya di forum: KOI Talks & GO Event. Tapi it is oke, pak. Saya catat keikutsertaan sang Volunteer. Untuk pilihan KOI-nya, mudah - mudahan tidak ada yang menduakan, sebab kalau tidak bakal dilakukan pengundian. Mengenai tata cara pengundian akan diumumkan segera. 

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Konfirmasi Peserta KOI Talks, up date per  30 Mei 2007 

*KOI Talks*

1. Bp. Agung Pribadi/agung_pribadi 
2. Bp. Ivan C. Permana/icpermana 
3. Bp. Karomul Wachid/kwachid 
4. Bp. Dodo/rvidella 
5. Ibu Elvy 
6. Bp. Harry Nugroho/GenKoi 

*KOI Talks & GO Event*

1. Bp. Robby Iwan/Robby Iwan
2. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Up date Peserta KOI Talks, per 5 Juni 2007 

*KOI Talks* 

1. Bp. Agung Pribadi/agung_pribadi 
2. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 
3. Bp. Dodo/rvidella 
4. Ibu Elvy 
5. Bp. Harry Nugroho/GenKoi
6. Mas Dimas/dimashp 
7. Bp. Lucky/lucky
8. Bp. Rudy/Showa
9. Bp. Datta Iradian/dattairadian

*KOI Talks & GO Event* 

10. Bp. Robby Iwan/Robby Iwan 
11. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 
12. Bp. Ivan C. Permana/icpermana 
13. Bp. Karomul Wachid/kwachid
14. Bp. Anggit 

BRgds,

----------


## rvidella

buat kita yang ikutan seminar buat lucky drawnya huehehehehe ikutan sama yang 40 peserta ikutan grow out huehehehe ayo pak agung, pak tan gwan, pak harry, mas dimas, pak datta, pak lucky, ama pak rudy dukung saya ... bu elvy sudah dukung saya nih ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> buat kita yang ikutan seminar buat lucky drawnya huehehehehe ikutan sama yang 40 peserta ikutan grow out huehehehe ayo pak agung, pak tan gwan, pak harry, mas dimas, pak datta, pak lucky, ama pak rudy dukung saya ... bu elvy sudah dukung saya nih ...


Nice Try, mas Dodo  ::  
Tapi bakalan lebih efektif klo mas Dodo ikutan GO. Saya pasti No. 1 supporter buat ikutan Lucky Draw  ::

----------


## Nachacha

Pak ajik, acara GO saya ikutan, tar bantuin ya milih ikannya, maklum gak ngerti milih ikan sih... tar kl salah pilih ikan jangan diketawain  :: 

Nama : Cahyohartono
Alamat : Antapani - Bandung
Email : [email protected]

Salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak ajik, acara GO saya ikutan, tar bantuin ya milih ikannya, maklum gak ngerti milih ikan sih... tar kl salah pilih ikan jangan diketawain 
> 
> Nama : Cahyohartono
> Alamat : Antapani - Bandung
> Email : [email protected]
> 
> Salam


Ok, p Cahyo. Saya register ya, dan saya dah kirim ke mail bpk Tata cara Pemilihan Koi beserta Form pemilihannya. Tolong diconfirm ya... Soal pilihan koi, bukannya di belakang bpk sudah ada skondannya  ::   Kayaknya kita sama - sama tahu nih expertise-nya. hehehe

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Update Peserta KOI Talks participants as of 6 Juni 2007* 

*KOI Talks* 

1. Bp. Agung Pribadi/agung_pribadi 
2. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 
3. Bp. Dodo/rvidella 
4. Ibu Elvy 
5. Bp. Harry Nugroho/GenKoi 
6. Mas Dimas/dimashp 
7. Bp. Lucky/lucky 
8. Bp. Rudy/Showa 
9. Bp. Datta Iradian/dattairadian 
10. Bp. Hendro/hendronugikoi
11. Bp. Yudi HP/YudiHP

*KOI Talks & GO Event* 

12. Bp. Robby Iwan/Robby Iwan 
13. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 
14. Bp. Ivan C. Permana/icpermana 
15. Bp. Karomul Wachid/kwachid 
16. Bp. Anggit 
17. Bp Vero/Kahlil44 
18. Bp Adi Priadi 
19. p Ahmad Budi Saputra 
20. p Boy 
21. p Sajuti
22. p Cahyohartono/Nachacha


BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Update Peserta KOI Talks participants as of 7 Juni 2007* 

*KOI Talks* 

1. Bp. Agung Pribadi/agung_pribadi 
2. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 
3. Bp. Dodo/rvidella 
4. Ibu Elvy 
5. Bp. Harry Nugroho/GenKoi 
6. Mas Dimas/dimashp 
7. Bp. Lucky/lucky 
8. Bp. Rudy/Showa 
9. Bp. Datta Iradian/dattairadian 
10. Bp. Hendro/hendronugikoi 
11. Bp. Yudi HP/YudiHP 
12. Bp. Sonny Wibisono/Momo.junior
13. Bp. Eno TB/Eno TB  
14. Bp. Ferial

*KOI Talks & GO Event* 

14. Bp. Robby Iwan/Robby Iwan 
15. Bp. Tan Gwan An/elcaro5 
16. Bp. Ivan C. Permana/icpermana 
17. Bp. Karomul Wachid/kwachid 
18. Bp. Anggit 
19. Bp Vero/Kahlil44 
20. Bp Adi Priadi 
21. p Ahmad Budi Saputra 
22. p Boy 
23. p Sajuti 
24. p Cahyohartono/Nachacha 
25. p Beryl Eko Prasodjo/BerylEp
26. p Rendy Ekarantio/rendy-e

BRgds,

----------


## dattairadian

no 14 nya 2x tuuuu

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mas Ajik,

Usul, apa tdk lebih baik pertanyaan untuk kang omo dikumpul dulu di forum ini jadi bsk bisa tinggal dibacain, bisa hemat waktu tuh..  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Usul, apa tdk lebih baik pertanyaan untuk kang omo dikumpul dulu di forum ini jadi bsk bisa tinggal dibacain, bisa hemat waktu tuh..


Pak Boss Robby Fren,

I think I can understand 0.5% of what you say  ::  . Can I suggest to KOI's to have someone to be the "scribe" on that day? ie, someone to take note of all the questions and answers. These should be posted on this forum for all to learn.

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Usul, apa tdk lebih baik pertanyaan untuk kang omo dikumpul dulu di forum ini jadi bsk bisa tinggal dibacain, bisa hemat waktu tuh.. 
> 
> 
> Pak Boss Robby Fren,
> 
> ...


Pak Ajik,

combination of my and Pak TSL's sugestion is OK kah?.., you collect all question for kang omo from forum's member, then during talk event some one make minutes and post in this forum,.. terima kasih pa Tan..  ::

----------


## chester

Pak Ajik,

Besok teman teman dari JKC kemungkinan besar akan ikut juga Koi Talks nya dan mereka antara lain Pak Husin, Pak Wira, Pak Iwan, Pak Wiwi, Pak Denny, dan saya sendiri. Pak Rendy ingin juga datang tapi dia ada tugas luar kota besok anyway dia ikutan di GO eventnya.

Pak Andrimansyah bossnya SKC juga ada di JKT dan semalam kita ketemuan dan dia ingin sekali ikutan Koi Talksnya tapi harus balik ke Surabaya hari ini. 

Untuk pembayaran biaya Koi Talksnya akan dilakukan pada saat on arrival saja apabila boleh.

regards

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,
> 
> Besok teman teman dari JKC kemungkinan besar akan ikut juga Koi Talks nya dan mereka antara lain Pak Husin, Pak Wira, Pak Iwan, Pak Wiwi, Pak Denny, dan saya sendiri. Pak Rendy ingin juga datang tapi dia ada tugas luar kota besok anyway dia ikutan di GO eventnya.
> 
> Pak Andrimansyah bossnya SKC juga ada di JKT dan semalam kita ketemuan dan dia ingin sekali ikutan Koi Talksnya tapi harus balik ke Surabaya hari ini. 
> 
> Untuk pembayaran biaya Koi Talksnya akan dilakukan pada saat on arrival saja apabila boleh.
> 
> regards


That would be great p ricky. You are all so welcome. Saya malah berharap kalau mungkin p ricky bisa jadi moderatornya nih buat acara KOI's Talk, sekalian buat mengakomodasi usulan p TSL dan p Robby to be the "scribe" on that day to take note of all the questions and answers. And posted on this forum for all. Bagaimana, pak?

BRgds,

----------


## chester

Sorry pak Ajik, I am not in the position to do that besides not capable as well. This is KOIS' show so perhaps KOIS could demonstrate and teach us from JKC how to organize a Koi Talks, he he he.

I will just sit and enjoy the talks and the buffets Sven n Uci will kindly provide  ::  

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Meskipun sedikit terlambat, saya ingin mengucapkan terimakasih dan penghargaan kepada semua pihak yang telah membantu terselenggaranya KOI Talks, pada tanggal 9 Juni 2007, di Koi - Collection, utamanya kepada:

1. Teman - temen hobbyst, baik yang tergabung dalam KOI's, JKC, maupun independen (lagi musimnya independen nih)
2. Mr. Fujio Oomo (Oomo Koi Farm)
3. Sentul Park Koi Center (SPKC), especially to Mr. Luke Shoori & TSL
4. Koi - Collection, especially to Mr. Sven Keller & Wife
5. Para pengurus Assosiasi Pencinta Koi Indonesia (APKI), yang menyempatkan diri hadir
6. Temen - temen Dealer dan Komunitas Pedagang Koi Hanggar
7. Temen - temen jurnalis, dari majalah Flona, Satwa, D'fishes, dan dari TPI, ANTV, Jak TV, Global TV.

Dengan harapan semoga di masa mendatang kerjasama semacam ini bisa terus berlangsung semakin baik.

Salam,
Ajik

----------


## TanSL

On behalf of Oomo san, Luke Shori and myself, I would like to extend a big thank you to everyone involved in organising this event, participants, media and friends who came to give support. We hope to be able to do more for the koi community in Indonesia. Please write to me if you have any suggestions of future GO or improvements we should make. Would be more than happy to hear from you.

We wish the participants of this GO event good luck with your selection and hope to see some fantastic results in 6 month's time.

I have posted some photos on SPKC's forum.

----------


## beryl

> Pak ajik aku ikutan yah...
> 
> Nama       : Ichal
> Alamat     : Makassar
> Email       : [email protected]
> Fish Code : DSC_0168
> 
> Paymentnya via MBanking, report smsnya nt langsung saya forward
> 
> TQ


Pak Ichal, maaf topik bapak saya pindahkan ke thread yg benar.
Om Ajik, new register GO event nihh..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Confirm, sir
http://www.koi-s.org/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&t=216

----------


## bambangsadikin

Pak :

Saya mau lebih byk mengenai KOI dan pemeliharaannya


salam

bambang

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak :
> 
> Saya mau lebih byk mengenai KOI dan pemeliharaannya
> 
> 
> salam
> 
> bambang


Ok, p Bambang, selamat bergabung
Silakan memperkenalkan diri di forum perkenalan
dan menanyakan apa saja yang ingin diketahui di forum masing2

----------


## bambangsadikin

Pak :

Saya mau nanya apa bisa beli "bibit" KOI dan di pelihara Aquarium ?

Berapa perlu investasi nya?


thx

bambang

----------

